# Como manejar una bobina de auto?



## patricio147 (May 30, 2009)

Necesito saber como manejar la bobina de un auto q es a encendido por platinos la cual debo manejarla por medio de impulsos electricos....mi interes es fabricar un dispositivo q mande los impulsos que se necesitan para que el motor funciones segun el tiempo que yo determine.... asi tmb necesito saber si me sirve este esquema para ello... http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm   desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

Podés explicarlo mejor , ¿que es lo que querés que haga?


----------



## algp (May 30, 2009)

Ese diagrama no te sirve, a la bobina de coche se le envian impulsos electricos ( no modulacion por anchura de pulso ), y estos impulsos electricos de la bobina de coche deben estar en sincronismo con el movimiento mecanico del motor.

Si haces el control de impulsos a la bobina independiente del movimiento del motor imagino que lograras que el motor no se mueva ( en el mejor de los casos ) y posiblemente dañar fisicamente el motor mismo.

Lo que alguna vez he visto es algun circuito que con el fin de lograr una duracion mas larga de los platinos hace circular por los platinos solo una corriente pequeña de control, y esta corriente de control conmuta algun dispositivo semiconductor que hace la funcion de los platinos.

De esa forma, al ser pequeña la corriente que atraviesa los platinos, estos tienen una duracion mayor.


----------



## patricio147 (May 30, 2009)

gx pero necesito mas información la cual con un diagrama y concecciones para realizar el dispocitivo. salu2.


----------



## electrodan (May 30, 2009)

Realmente se ve (disculpa que te lo diga) que no tienes idea del tema, así que *te sugiero que investigues PARA QUE necesitas ese circuito*. Dudo que te ayudemos con cualquier circuito, si ni siquiera sabes para que y por que lo necesitas exactamente.
Te podría describir de forma mas o menos amplificadora como funciona el motor de un auto, pero hay muchos libros y paginas web que te lo explican mejor de lo que lo haría yo.


----------



## Tomasito (May 30, 2009)

patricio147 dijo:
			
		

> Necesito saber como manejar la bobina de un auto q es a encendido por platinos la cual debo manejarla por medio de impulsos electricos....mi interes es fabricar un dispocitivo q mande los impulsos que se necesitan para que el motor funciones segun el tiempo que yo determine.... asi tmb necesito saber si me sirve este esquema para ello... http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm   desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas!



Vos querés hacer un CDI ajustable?

Mirate este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24354.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Lo que alguna vez he visto es algun circuito que con el fin de lograr una duracion mas larga de los platinos hace circular por los platinos solo una corriente pequeña de control, y esta corriente de control conmuta algun dispositivo semiconductor que hace la funcion de los platinos.
> 
> De esa forma, al ser pequeña la corriente que atraviesa los platinos, estos tienen una duracion mayor.


 
Te comento *Algp* , esos encendidos que usaban platinos y algún transistor de potencia , era para aumentar la corriente de carga de la bobina.

En cuanto a la corriente de platinos , en un automovil si no circula una intensidad aceptablemente grande cómo para licuarlo unos micrones , los platinos se embarran por los vapores del aceite y funcionan horrible . La diferencia es que con transistor sólo conmutan 12V , en cambio en el convencional al abrir platinos aparecen -400V.

Saludos !


----------



## algp (May 30, 2009)

Gracias por la información dosmetros.
Lo que comente fue sobre un circuito que vi hace muchos años cuando recien comenzaba. 
Nunca lo arme ni lo probe.
Despues nunca volvi a ver mucho sobre circuitos electronicos en automovil, pues no era ( ni aun tampoco es ) un tema que me interese mucho. Supongo que muchos cambios habran ocurrido .... ya no hay la palanquita para arrancar el motor por ejemplo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2009)

ALGP juaz con tu palanquita ! ! !   Me haz hecho reir     

He visto (usado   ) esas perillas que se "traccionaban" para darle arranque a un automovil. juazzzzzz A los 16 años mi abuelo me regaló su Ford Ten (10) Baby , inglés , volante a la derecha , similar al Morris alemán , modelo 38 , 4 cilindros 1200cc. La llave de contacto solo hacía eso : contacto , y tenía dos perillas iguales y simétricas , el cebador extrangulador y el arranque . . . también tenía manija   .

Claro , hoy ya no existen los platinos , o es magnetoresistor o Hall , pero eso de que le circule bastante corriente a los platinos lo aprendí a los golpes allá por el  80' cuando fabricaba encendidos de descarga capacitiva , el tema era que al pretender ahorrarse la resistencia de 30Ω  30W que iba del + a platinos , pasaba eso que se embarraran de aceite y el motor rateara.

Saludos Algp !


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 2, 2010)

Cual es la corriente que deveria cirular por los platinos para mantenerlos limpios?

¿algunas decenas de miliamperes?
¿un par de cientos de miliamperes?
¿medio amper?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

ernestogn dijo:


> Cual es la corriente que deveria cirular por los platinos para mantenerlos limpios?
> 
> ¿algunas decenas de miliamperes?
> ¿un par de cientos de miliamperes?
> ¿medio amper?



Unos 300 a 500mA


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

Esa gran palanquita, que las mujeres usaban comodamente para colgar la bolsa y el motor trabajara bien ahogado jajaja...

Si me equivoco, no se ofendan, porque no es con ese afan, pero al parecer no "todos" conocen como opera un automovil.

Esa palanquita, que no es la de marcha, se sacaba para cerrar el ahogador, el cual era una valvula de aire, que hacia que el carburador generara un "vacio" forzado y asi obligar a salir la gasolina de los dosificadores a mayor cantidad y obligar el motor a arrancar, en vez de darle los clasicos "tres bombasos".
Adicionalmente, tenia un mecanismo de palanca y rampa para mantener el motor mas acelerado mientras se calentaba.
Despues se sustituyo esa palanca con un reostato electrico, que no era mas que un espiral resistencia que se calentaba con corriente electrica, se estiraba, y abria al ahogador automaticamente.... asco de sistema, siempre lo elimino de mis autos.

Total, el foro es de electronica y no de mecanica... Y definitivamente usar transistores con un sistema de swicheo de platinos, definitivamente no tiene caso. Es como aplicar aceite sintetico a un motor con anillos gastados y fugas en el carter y chumaceras.

Defintivamente, es mejor hacer todo el sistema electronico enteramente, ya que como comentaron, si se llena un poco de aceite y tierra esos platinos... a fallar de lo lindo!

Lo mejor es troquelar una base que entre en los lobulos de los platinos, y esa base disponga de aperturas y despues colocar un encoder para sensar dichas aperturas y entonces si aplicar electronica de potencia.

Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ... Y definitivamente usar transistores con un sistema de swicheo de platinos, definitivamente *no tiene caso.* Es como aplicar aceite sintetico a un motor con anillos gastados y fugas en el carter y chumaceras........


Emplear transistores conmutando la bobina de ignición mejora la calidad del pulso, da un pulso mas amortiguado que disminuye el desgaste y carbonización de las bujías, disminuye el desgaste de los platinos, ya que no son estos los que conmutan la corriente de la bobina y mejora el pulso de alta tensión cuando el motor trabaja a alto régimen porque es inmune al arco voltaico que se forma en la apertura de los platinos.


----------

